# Zubehör für Lancool K-58 Midi-Tower Gehäuse



## MisterSmith (6. April 2011)

*Zubehör für Lancool K-58 Midi-Tower Gehäuse*

Hallo.    
Ich bin jetzt schon ziemlich lange(ca. 6 Monate) auf der Suche nach einem neuen PC-Gehäuse, da ich mit meinem alten Asus Vento schon alleine mit den max. 80mm Gehäuselüfter unzufrieden bin.

Es gibt dabei möglicherweise 3 Sachen die meine Entscheidung erschweren.

1. Die Stromkabel meines Netzteils(Coolermaster Silent Pro 600W) zur Hauptplatine sind wohl relativ kurz, deshalb habe ich zweifel ob ein Gehäuse in dem das Netzeil unten verbaut wird, überhaupt in Frage kommt.

2. Der CPU-Kühler(Alpenföhn Groß Clock'ner) den ich verwende, bläst die Luft nach hinten, bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es sich lohnen würde, ein Gehäuse zu kaufen was Lüfter an der Seite/Oben/Unten besitzt bzw. optional ermöglicht.

3. Ab welcher Größe sind Lüfter eigentlich nicht mehr regelbar? Beispielsweise habe ich gelesen das bei dem Aerocool V-Touch Pro der 40cm Lüfter an der Seite nicht über eine Lüftersteuerung regelbar ist.


> Den Betrieb mit 5 Volt verweigert der Lüfter, auch mit einer Anlaufsteuerung gestartet bleibt er nach einigen Sekunden einfach stehen.


Dann lese ich den Bewertungs-Kommentar eines Users.


> ...habe ich den Lüfter über das Mainboard angeschlossen ( zirka 300 Umdrehungen) nun ist der Lüfter unhörbar.


  

Theoretisch suche ich nach einem Gehäuse mit den folgenden Eigenschaften, wenn es mit meinen Komponenten überhaupt machbar wäre.

- Das Netzteil unten im Gehäuse anbringen, aber so dass die Luft von unten angesaugt wird und direkt wieder vom Netzteil hinten aus dem Gehäuse raus geblasen wird.

- Die Kabelführung sollte möglichst mit den schon oben erwähnten Stromkabel meines Netzteils machbar sein, ansonsten bräuchte ich glaube ich gar keine, kenne mich in diesem Punkt aber auch nicht wirklich aus.

- Mit Mainboard-Schlitten, wenn es dann auch wirklich einen nutzen bringt, nicht dass man z. B. das Netzteil vorher ausbauen muss oder andere Scherze.   

- Das Gehäuse sollte eine entkoppelte Anbringung für die Komponenten ermöglichen.

Bin bereit Maximum 130 Euro zu bezahlen, dann sollten aber auch die oben genannten Eigenschaften 100% erfüllt sein.

Falls noch etwas unklar sein sollte, ich beantworte gerne jede Frage.


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Midi-Tower Gehäuse*

Also, ich halte wenig bis gar nicht von vielen (Zusatz) Lüftern.   Ich selber habe ein CM Storm Scout und bin sehr zufrieden, höre da auch nichts wirklich was, außer nem seichten Rauschen, von dem hinteren Lüfter, dem CPU-Lüfter (ein Scythe Samurai ZZ), der Graka und einem 120mm vorne eingebauten Lüfter. Ach ja, und vom Netzeil auch nicht /Tagan 480W, bestimmt schon 5 Jahre alt)

Hier: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CM-Storm-SCOUT-SGC-2000-KKN1-GP-Midi-Tower-black::12213.html  wie Du siehst isses im Schnitt auch von rel vielen Kunden schon bewertet worden und kommt gut weg.

Nen Schlitten hat das allerdings nicht, wobei ich bisher auch keine Probleme hatte beim Einbau. Schlitten sind auch selten, zB kannst Du bei Caseking filtern: von 190 Miditoiwern mit "Netzteil unten" haben nur 5 einen Schlitten ^^   und überhaupt MIDI-Tower mit Schlitten sind es 7. Die mit Netzteil unten sind alle sehr teuer, bei den 2 mit "normaler" NT-Position wärst Du vom Budget her noch im Rahmen:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Gehaeusefinder/Raidmax-Blackstorm-Midi-Tower-black::15532.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Gehaeusefinder/Akasa-OMEGA-E-ATX-Midi-Tower-AK-BKCSE-05-black::11854.html



ps: rechts oben hier auf pcgames haste auch nen Preisvergleich, ich hab jetzt caseking wegen der suchfilter benutzt


----------



## MisterSmith (7. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Midi-Tower Gehäuse*

Hallo Herb.    
Erstmal danke ich dir für deine Empfehlung und Hinweise!    

Dieser Gehäusefinder ist ein sehr guter Tipp, den verwende ich schon eine ganze Zeit lang. Darüber hatte ich auch das von dir erwähnte CM Storm Scout Gehäuse begutachtet.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, gab es in einem der Kommentare dazu die Aussage, dass die Tragegriffe bei jemandem nicht gehalten haben, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher ob das jetzt dieses Gehäuse war.

Und auf Mainboardschlitten bin ich ehrlich gesagt eigentlich auch erst durch diesen Finder von Caseking aufmerksam geworden, obwohl ich das schon vorher kannte.    

Auch die 130 Euro haben ebenfalls etwas damit zu tun, dass ist der Preis von dem   Akasa OMEGA Gehäuse  .
Ist mir aber mit fast 1 Meter Tiefe dann doch etwas zu unhandlich.

Wie ist denn die Kabelführung bei dem CM Storm, hast du da bei deinem Netzteil was die Stromkabel betrifft noch einen Spielraum, oder ist es schon relativ straff?

Edit: Und so wie ich das bei dem CM Storm auf den Fotos sehe kann man das Netzteil auch mit dem Lüfter nach unten verbauen, zumindest anhand der Anbringung der Löcher für die Schrauben sieht es danach aus.
Da ist auch wenn mich nicht alles täuscht etwas zum abschrauben am Gehäuseboden für den Netzteillüfter.


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Midi-Tower Gehäuse*

Also, ich trag den PC nicht grad oft durch die Gegend, daher kann ich nix zu den Tragegriffen sagen, aber wenn das nur EINER geschrieben hat, muss der wohl eher Pech gehabt haben 


Das mit den Stromkabeln ist halt so: das Hauptstromkabel konnte ich bei meinem alten Board erst am Boden entlang lang vorne verlegen und dann ein Stück nach oben durch den Schacht, bis es wieder rauskommt zum Stromanschluss. Bei meinem neuen Board ist der Stromanschluss aber woanders, da geht das nicht, so dass ich das Kabel nicht so "schön" verlegen konnte. Platz ist aber genug da, und es hängt halt wie gesagt vom Board ab, da der Stromanschluss ja immer etwas woanders ist. Ich kann ja später mal ein Foto machen, auch wegen des Netzteils.

Oben in der Decke ist beim Storm btw auch noch ein großer Lüfter.


----------



## MisterSmith (7. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Midi-Tower Gehäuse*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich trag den PC nicht grad oft durch die Gegend, daher kann ich nix zu den Tragegriffen sagen, aber wenn das nur EINER geschrieben hat, muss der wohl eher Pech gehabt haben
> 
> 
> Das mit den Stromkabeln ist halt so: das Hauptstromkabel konnte ich bei meinem alten Board erst am Boden entlang lang vorne verlegen und dann ein Stück nach oben durch den Schacht, bis es wieder rauskommt zum Stromanschluss. Bei meinem neuen Board ist der Stromanschluss aber woanders, da geht das nicht, so dass ich das Kabel nicht so "schön" verlegen konnte. Platz ist aber genug da, und es hängt halt wie gesagt vom Board ab, da der Stromanschluss ja immer etwas woanders ist. Ich kann ja später mal ein Foto machen, auch wegen des Netzteils.
> ...


Ich würde den PC auch nicht oft herumtragen, nur wenn ich es mache, möchte ich nicht das Gefühl haben da könnte sich etwas lösen.
Kommt vielleicht auch auf das Gewicht der Komponenten an.

Du hast natürlich recht mit dem Stromanschluss, ein Foto musst du deshalb nicht extra machen, aber vielen Dank für das Angebot!  

Ich werde mal weiter suchen und mich nochmal melden, aber bin für jede weitere Empfehlung, Tipp oder Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## quaaaaaak (7. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Midi-Tower Gehäuse*

ich empfehle dir das lancool k58, kostet ca 60€
frage: hast du das silent pro m600 oder das silent pro 600 gold?

- Das Netzteil unten im Gehäuse anbringen, aber so dass die Luft von unten angesaugt wird und direkt wieder vom Netzteil hinten aus dem Gehäuse raus geblasen wird.
hat es

- Die Kabelführung sollte möglichst mit den schon oben erwähnten Stromkabel meines Netzteils machbar sein, ansonsten bräuchte ich glaube ich gar keine, kenne mich in diesem Punkt aber auch nicht wirklich aus.
atx strang: 43cm bei m600 und das 600gold hat 50cm, ob das reicht kann ich dir nicht sagen, mein seasonic hat eine atxstrang länge von glaub 56 oder 60cm und da hat es locker hinein gepasst

- Mit Mainboard-Schlitten, wenn es dann auch wirklich einen nutzen bringt, nicht dass man z. B. das Netzteil vorher ausbauen muss oder andere Scherze. 
hat es nicht

- Das Gehäuse sollte eine entkoppelte Anbringung für die Komponenten ermöglichen.
gehäuse ist toolless+entkoppelt
 
ein schlitten ist meist unnötig, da lohnt sich ein vollmodulares nt mehr 

das k58 is mmn. ein sehr gutes gehäuse für diesen preis! es ist top verarbeitet(hergestellt von lian li), toolless+entkoppelt, mittelgutes KM und aus stahl(etwas schwer) und wackelt deshalb meist nicht so leicht wie ein alu tower.


----------



## MisterSmith (8. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Midi-Tower Gehäuse*



quaaaaaak schrieb:


> ich empfehle dir das lancool k58, kostet ca 60€
> frage: hast du das silent pro m600 oder das silent pro 600 gold?


Dieses Gehäuse ist wirklich sehr interessant, vielen Dank für diese Empfehlung. Und ich habe das m600.


quaaaaaak schrieb:


> atx strang: 43cm bei m600 und das 600gold hat 50cm, ob das reicht kann ich dir nicht sagen, mein seasonic hat eine atxstrang länge von glaub 56 oder 60cm und da hat es locker hinein gepasst


Da hatte Herb ja schon den wichtigen Hinweis gegeben dass es je nach Mainboard unterschiedliche Positionen der Stromanbindung gibt. 

Aber da werde ich mich am besten wohl auch gleich nach einem neuen Mainboard umsehen, denn das würde ich sowieso ersetzen wollen, mein Netzteil aber auf keinen Fall, da es ein wahrer Glücksgriff ist.


quaaaaaak schrieb:


> gehäuse ist toolless+entkoppelt
> 
> ein schlitten ist meist unnötig, da lohnt sich ein vollmodulares nt mehr
> das k58 is mmn. ein sehr gutes gehäuse für diesen preis! es ist top verarbeitet(hergestellt von lian li), toolless+entkoppelt, mittelgutes KM und aus stahl(etwas schwer) und wackelt deshalb meist nicht so leicht wie ein alu tower.


Das Gehäuse ist eigentlich genau das, bis auf den fehlenden Mainboardschlitten, was ich suche, es gibt nur eine einzige Sache wo ich skeptisch bin und das ist der "Verschluss" der Seitenteile.
Da sehe ich auf den Produktfotos bei Caseking solche Aussparungen zum einschieben, vermutlich für Haken?

So etwas will ich nicht mehr haben, da gibt es dann oft ein Problem dass es sich nicht mehr bündig mit dem Gehäuse schließen lässt, zumindest habe ich dieses Problem bei meinem aktuellen Gehäuse.

Wenn es noch diese Griffe und dem Mainboardschlitten bzw. Verschluss von z. B. dem Raidmax Gehäuse hätte, wäre es wohl perfekt.

Wo genau wäre denn bei dem Mainboardschlitten des Raidmax das Problem?
Ich fände es z. B. eine Erleichterung wenn ich das Mainboard beim austauschen der Wärmeleitpaste nicht mehr ausbauen müsste.
www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Gehaeusefinder/Raidmax-Blackstorm-Midi-Tower-black::15532.html


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Midi-Tower Gehäuse*

Wieso sollte man ein Board beim Tausch von Wärmeleitpaste ausbauen müssen? ^^  Hast Du einen Kühler, den man dazu von unten abmachen muss oder so? Viele Gehäuse haben dafür rund um den Sockel (der ist bei fast allen Boards zumindest immer tendenziell gesehen "links oben" ) nen Freiraum, so dass Du da auch immer von unten an den Sockel rankommst. Dazu macht man dann halt das linke Seitenteil auch ab. 

Auch das Storm Scout zB, siehe Bild: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/87147d1237745257-cm-storm-scout-img_0105.jpg  links oben ist ein großes Loch in der Mainboard-"Halteplatte"


----------



## quaaaaaak (8. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Midi-Tower Gehäuse*



> Das Gehäuse ist eigentlich genau das, bis auf den fehlenden Mainboardschlitten, was ich suche, es gibt nur eine einzige Sache wo ich skeptisch bin und das ist der "Verschluss" der Seitenteile.
> Da sehe ich auf den Produktfotos bei Caseking solche Aussparungen zum einschieben, vermutlich für Haken?
> 
> So etwas will ich nicht mehr haben, da gibt es dann oft ein Problem dass es sich nicht mehr bündig mit dem Gehäuse schließen lässt, zumindest habe ich dieses Problem bei meinem aktuellen Gehäuse.


wäre mir neu, das sich das k58 nicht schließen lässt, könntest du vll genau erklären, was du mit hacken meinst?, es wird ja hinten auch noch zusätzlich mit schrauben geschlossen. das k58 ist ein sehr sehr hochwertiges gehäuse, das da etwas nicht geht ist  fast unmöglich, wie schon gesagt, wird es von lian li(lancool=tochterfirma) hergestellt, einem der führenden "edel" case hersteller, es ist halt preiswert und nicht billig und es macht durchaus auch teureren gehäusen etwas vor, der grund warum es so "billig" ist ist folgender: es ist aus stahl, wie alle lanccol und nicht aus alu wie lian li(für mich vergleichbares lian mit dem k58:Lian Li PC-P50), welche auch ein stückchen teurer sind.
 PS: meinst du diese hacken?:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterSmith (8. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Midi-Tower Gehäuse*

Vermutlich sind das diese Haken, kann es jetzt aufgrund der relativ niedrigen Auflösung nicht mit Sicherheit sagen ob es sich um die gleiche Art handelt. Irgendwann kommt es bei mir fast immer zu dem Spielchen sitzt es oben, sitzt es unten nicht und vice versa.

Danach kann man dann versuchen diese Häkchen wieder einigermaßen zurecht zu biegen.

EDIT: Ah okay, das sind nicht die Häkchen die ich meinte, hatte jetzt ein höher aufgelöstes Foto gesehen. Die sind anscheinend nicht offen sondern "geschlossen".


----------



## MisterSmith (9. April 2011)

*Lancool K-58 Midi-Tower Gehäuse und Zubehör*

Habe mich jetzt für das Lancool K-58 Midi-Tower Gehäuse entschieden, vielen dank an Herb und Quaaaaaak für die klugen Ratschläge, Empfehlungen und Hinweise.   

Ich werde mir voraussichtlich noch folgendes Zubehör dazu kaufen:

- 2 Stromverlängerungskabel für das Netzteil
- 1 Lüfteranschluss-Kit für den Deckel des Gehäuses
- 1 140mm Lüfter

Ich hätte mir alles bereits bestellt, wenn das Gehäuse bei dem Shop verfügbar gewesen wäre, ist anscheinend wohl sehr gefragt.

Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand noch einen Tipp zu dem Zubehör, muss sowieso noch warten.


----------



## quaaaaaak (9. April 2011)

*AW: Lancool K-58 Midi-Tower Gehäuse und Zubehör*

du meinst das OF-01 kit oder?
welchen lüfter willst du dir denn kaufen?
ich würde dir raten, solltest du wert auf stille legen die lüfter zu tauschen(va. den 120mm exhaust) da sie je nahc empfinden sehr laut sein können.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. April 2011)

*AW: Lancool K-58 Midi-Tower Gehäuse und Zubehör*

Am besten verlinke ich gleich alles was ich zum Gehäuse bestellen will.

Lian Li OF-01B Kit zur Lüfterentkopplung - black

BitFenix 24-Pin ATX Verlängerung 30cm - sleeved black/black

BitFenix 8-Pin EPS12V Verlängerung 45cm - sleeved black/black

Enermax T.B.Silence Fan UCTB14 - 140mm

Das mit dem relativ lauten 120mm Lüfter hatte ich auch schon bei einem Kommentar auf der Geizhals-Seite gelesen, ich habe aber noch eine Lüftersteuerung die ursprünglich bei meinem CPU Lüfter dabei war und die ich dazwischen schalten möchte.


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lancool K-58 Midi-Tower Gehäuse und Zubehör*

Habe das Lancool K-58 Gehäuse plus Zubehör dieses Wochenende geliefert bekommen und alles eingebaut.
Was mir vor allem gefällt ist wie leicht sich das Gehäuse auseinander bauen lässt.   

Der Festplattenkäfig war seltsamerweise nur mit 2 anstelle von 4 Schrauben unten am Gehäuse befestigt, den habe ich als erstes ausgebaut.

Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, gibt aber trotzdem kleinere Probleme.

Der Power-LED Stecker ist für 3-Pin ausgelegt, bei meiner Hauptplatine ist aber nur 2-Pin möglich. Und aufgrund der Kabelführung vom 24-ATX Stecker hatte ich auch diese Slot-Kartenbefestigung ausgebaut.

Wollte die Grafikkarte usw. mit Thumbscrews befestigen, die Löcher sind dafür aber zu klein, musste normale Schrauben verwenden.

Es sind jetzt insgesamt 3x140mm und 1x120mm Lüfter verbaut, wenn man neben dem offenen Gehäuse sitzt, entsteht ein Luftzug bei dem man aufpassen muss das man sich nicht erkältet.    

Danke nochmal an Herb und Quaaaaak.


----------



## usopia (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lancool K-58 Midi-Tower Gehäuse und Zubehör*



MisterSmith schrieb:


> ...Der Power-LED Stecker ist für 3-Pin ausgelegt, bei meiner Hauptplatine ist aber nur 2-Pin möglich.


 Das kommt leider immer wieder vor. Hast du es schon hinbekommen? Jedenfalls hatte ich das gleiche Prob auch schon, habe einfach den 3-poligen Stecker mit einem Seitenschneider auseinander gekappt.
Es gibt natürlich auch noch die "korrekte" Vorgehensweise, wo man die einzelnen Kabel erst demontiert und in geänderter Belegung wieder in den Stecker einführt. War mir aber zu zeitaufwändig bei diesen Mini-Steckern...


----------



## MisterSmith (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lancool K-58 Midi-Tower Gehäuse und Zubehör*



usopia schrieb:


> MisterSmith schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...Der Power-LED Stecker ist für 3-Pin ausgelegt, bei meiner Hauptplatine ist aber nur 2-Pin möglich.
> ...


Ich glaube ich werde auf Power-LED verzichten, die nächste Anschaffung wird wahrscheinlich eine neue Hauptplatine sein.
Und wenn dort 3 Pins benötigt werden würde ich mich nur ärgern.     

Momentan beschäftige ich mich noch mit einem 140mm Lüfter, hatte den aus meinem alten LC-Power Netzteil ausgebaut(Kabelbinder gehören verboten        ).

Entweder es stößt am Gehäusedeckel an oder hat einen Schaden. Hatte den Lüfter ohne Gehäuse getestet, da lief er noch einwandfrei.

Dazu bin ich mit der Kabelführung insgesamt noch nicht zufrieden, habe zwar bis auf den 24 ATX-Stecker alle Kabel hinter der Gehäusewand(?) verlegt, ist mir aber noch nicht gut genug gelöst.

Außerdem hatte ich mir noch zusätzlich 4 GB Ram bestellt, habe jetzt 6 GB, Win XP adressiert aber nur 4 GB. Versuche über ein kostenloses Ramdisk-Tool von Dataram 2 GB als Swapfile zu verwenden...aber ich schweife ab.     

Du siehst, dass mit dem Power-LED ist in der Priorität ein wenig nach hinten gerutscht, aber trotzdem danke ich dir für den Tipp mit dem Seitenschneider.       

Ach ja, der Enermax Lüfter ist genial.


----------



## usopia (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lancool K-58 Midi-Tower Gehäuse und Zubehör*



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ach ja, der Enermax Lüfter ist genial.


...um neue Lüfter muß ich mich demnächst auch mal kümmern. Nach jetzt ca. zwei Jahren fängt einer meiner Noiseblocker langsam an zu schleifen.
Die Enermax TBS hab ich auch ins Auge gefasst, weiß aber noch nicht genau welche es werden.


----------



## MisterSmith (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lancool K-58 Midi-Tower Gehäuse und Zubehör*



usopia schrieb:


> MisterSmith schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ach ja, der Enermax Lüfter ist genial.
> ...


Ich tendierte vor dem Kauf auch zwischen einen Lüfter von NB und Enermax.     

Weiß aber ehrlich gesagt nicht welcher besser ist bezüglich Luftförderung/Lautstärke. Das beste an dem Enermax-Lüfter neben der reinen Leistung ist für mich, dass dieser magnetisch ist.

Ich hatte im ersten Moment die Befürchtung dass da etwas nicht stimmt.    

Glaube ich werde mir nächstes mal noch 2 weitere von diesen bestellen.

Edit: Das einzig negative an dem Lüfter ist, dass er unter 12V beim Start des Rechners nicht anläuft. Aber wenn ich den dann auf eine niedrigere Drehzahl regle, merke ich bei der Lautstärke nur einen geringen Unterschied.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lancool K-58 Midi-Tower Gehäuse und Zubehör*

Das heißt, dass der halt auch "schnell" schon recht leise ist, oder wie?


und wegen "2 weitere lüfter": weniger ist manchmal mehr... es kann passieren, dass Du mit zu vielen Lüftern eine schlechtere Kühlung hast als mit 2 insgesamt.


----------



## MisterSmith (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lancool K-58 Midi-Tower Gehäuse und Zubehör*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das heißt, dass der halt auch "schnell" schon recht leise ist, oder wie?
> 
> 
> und wegen "2 weitere lüfter": weniger ist manchmal mehr... es kann passieren, dass Du mit zu vielen Lüftern eine schlechtere Kühlung hast als mit 2 insgesamt.


Ich sage es mal so, er ist bei voller Drehzahl hörbar, aber meinem persönlichem empfinden nach angenehm. Im Gegensatz zu dem vorinstalliertem 140mm Lüfter an der Front(habe beide an der Lüftersteuerung).

Da ich den Noiseblocker und andere 140mm Lüfter nicht kenne und zuvor ja nur 80mm Lüfter hatte, bin ich möglicherweise auch nicht qualifiziert genug für ein Urteil.   

Zu den Temperaturen kann ich noch keine zuverlässigen Aussagen machen, da das Gehäuse immer noch offen ist, wegen Optimierung der Kabelführung usw..


----------



## usopia (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lancool K-58 Midi-Tower Gehäuse und Zubehör*



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Edit: Das einzig negative an dem Lüfter ist, dass er unter 12V beim Start des Rechners nicht anläuft...


echt? Das wäre nicht gut weil ich eigentlich generell 7 Volt fahre bei Case-Lüftern. Muß ich mich nochmal schlau machen. Jedenfalls will ich diesmal welche haben, wo das Rotorblatt abgenommen werden kann zur Reinigung. Ich finde, das ist echt mal ein sinnvolles Feature bzw. eine Erleichterung.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lancool K-58 Midi-Tower Gehäuse und Zubehör*



usopia schrieb:


> MisterSmith schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Das einzig negative an dem Lüfter ist, dass er unter 12V beim Start des Rechners nicht anläuft...
> ...


Muss mich korrigieren, war eine falsche Schlussfolgerung. Wenn ich bei meiner Lüftersteuerung auf halbe "Kraft" stelle, läuft er beim Start an.
Mit dem Betreiben von 7 Volt scheint diese Seite zu bestätigen, allerdings gehen die auf die Startspannung zumindest auf der Fazit-Seite nicht näher darauf ein, hoffentlich haben die überprüft ob der Lüfter bei 7 Volt überhaupt läuft.      


> UCTB14: Selbst bei Vollgas hört man eigentlich nur den Luftstrom, das Lager hält sich mit Geräuschen ganz klar zurück. Schon bei 9 Volt ist der UCTB14 quasi unhörbar, bei 7 Volt stellt sich dann absolute Stille ein.
> Die Luftfördermenge liegt klar über namhaften Konkurrenten wie Nanoxia oder Noiseblocker, der günstige Preis des T.B.Silence ist das i-Tüpfelchen.


 backup.orthy.de/index.php 

Edit: Anlaufspannung:  7 Volt (laut dieser Seite)


----------

